# american royal invitational results



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 7, 2006)

Man, just looking at that list makes me nurvous :roll: .  Way to go Chris and Cool Smoke.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's the link to the full results of the Open competition at the American Royal.

http://www.americanroyal.com/Default.aspx?tabid=329


----------



## DaleP (Oct 8, 2006)

Lotta Bull is the team that won 1st place at my first comp this year. The teams around us all said that "he" would win and they were right. 
Congrats to all the teams who got calls.


----------



## BayouBBQ (Oct 14, 2006)

I was pleasantly suprised my Smokin' Cole's BBQ Sauce placed 32nd out of 141 sauces in the pro sauce division. I guess the top 25% is not bad in such a copetitive competition.


----------



## BigGQ (Oct 15, 2006)

Way to go, Russ.  Nice job.

See you in Bamberg.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> I was pleasantly suprised my Smokin' Cole's BBQ Sauce placed 32nd out of 141 sauces in the pro sauce division. I guess the top 25% is not bad in such a copetitive competition.



Around here, thats called braggin rights.  Nice job Russ.


----------



## BayouBBQ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks. We are now waiting on the Scovie results. Hopefully we place a bit higher in that contest.
 I'm looking forward to Bamberg. I heard the Beer Nazi Cop is no longer one of Bamberg's finest. It will be nice to be able to have a beer without worrying about being arrested for it.


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 15, 2006)

BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> Thanks. We are now waiting on the Scovie results. Hopefully we place a bit higher in that contest.
> I'm looking forward to Bamberg. I heard the Beer Nazi Cop is no longer one of Bamberg's finest. It will be nice to be able to have a beer without worrying about being arrested for it.



Well this time the Bamberg event is no longer on the main strip were it was . Its being held at the Ness Sports Complex in Bamberg , which is right up the road from that social hall were the judging took place next year. Havent heard from the event staff but I did exlpain to them that that was something that need to be fixed . So maybe this time since its not in view of the churches and the homes they will chiil out , I will post when I hear something.


----------

